# need help with my 2.7t audi s4



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

i have a 2000 audi s4 and i just hit 72000 miles and am planning on doing my timing belt this month. One concern i have is that ever since i bought the car, 2 months ago it never really warmed up good to operating temps, only if i idled with out moving for a while i would get the needle dead in the middle but otherwise only a 1/4 way up and it takes a while to even get there!...any ideas guys


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: need help with my 2.7t audi s4 (im2fast4u16)*

Could be your thermostat stuck in the open position, that would be my bet.


----------



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: need help with my 2.7t audi s4 (scottr20AE)*

yea i was thinking the same thing, i guess will see what happens after i do my tb


----------

